# Welcher Nachfolger der G15?



## Penny2912 (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo Liebe PCGH-Community,

Momentan habe ich die alte G15. Dazu eine G500. Mir ist die G15 mit ihren ganzen Makro-Tasten und dem ausklappbaren Display schlichtweg zu groß. Makro-Tasten wären schön wenn es nicht zu viele sind!
Außerdem guck ich nur für Core Temp und TS3 auf's Display , daher ist es auch nicht nötig. Für TS3 kann ich das Spiel minimieren und bei Core Temp kann ich das OSD anschalten. 
Tastaturbeleuchtung ist Pflicht bei der neuen Tastatur.
Jetzt bin ich mir unsicher welche Tastatur ich mir als nächstes holen soll. Meine Schmerzgrenze sind 60€. Aber ich verkaufe die G15 ja noch, denn sie funktioniert ja noch tadellos!
Welche könnt ihr empfehlen? Bzw. mit welchen Gaming-Tastaturen habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?

Danke schon mal für die Vorschläge!

Grüße

Penny2912


----------



## dauerzocker1989 (10. Februar 2013)

Falls wieder Logitech in Frage kommt, könntest du dir ja mal die G110 anschauen: Logitech G110 Gaming-Tastatur schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Diese besitzt ebenfalls beleuchtete und programmierbare Tasten, ist kleiner, hat kein Display und passt in Budget.


----------



## Penny2912 (10. Februar 2013)

dauerzocker1989 schrieb:


> Falls wieder Logitech in Frage kommt, könntest du dir ja mal die G110 anschauen: Logitech G110 Gaming-Tastatur schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Diese besitzt ebenfalls beleuchtete und programmierbare Tasten, ist kleiner, hat kein Display und passt in Budget.



Ja, an die hatte ich auch schon gedacht aber wollte mir halt auch mal ein paat Alternativen vorschlagen lassen.

Grüße

Penny2912


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (10. Februar 2013)

Ich weiss-diese hier ist 24,-€ über Deinem Budget, aber da musst Du dich nicht gross umstellen

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Tasta...turlayout/dp/B003U53YN2/ref=pd_cp_computers_0


----------



## dauerzocker1989 (10. Februar 2013)

Rabbi-Mandelbaum schrieb:


> Ich weiss-diese hier ist 24,-€ über Deinem Budget, aber da musst Du dich nicht gross umstellen
> 
> Logitech G510 Gaming Tastatur schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
Er möchte aber eine Tastatur ohne Display.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (10. Februar 2013)

> daher ist es auch nicht nötig.



Es muss keine mit Display sein, aber Alternativen wollte er trotzdem


----------



## Penny2912 (10. Februar 2013)

Ja stimmt kann auch eine mit Display sein, aber die G510 ist ja auch genauso groß und ich denke, dass ich die ganzen Makro-Tasten eh nicht brauchen werde. Mein Problem ist halt ich gucke nie aufs Display... bzw. ich hab Core Temp im Autostart und dann öffnet die G15 das auch nicht; jetzt mal so als Beispiel. Die G110 gefällt mir auch gut...aber trotzdem: Gibt's noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (10. Februar 2013)

Hi,

ich habe mich sehr an das Display unter AIDA64 gewöhnt. Da stehen alle relavanten Daten auch während des Vollbildes zur Verfügung.
CPU und GPU-Temperatur,Speicherauslastung, Drehzahl der Lüfter, Speed von CPU und GPU.

Aber hier hast Du mal eine kleine Auswahl an beleuchteten Keyboards

http://www.amazon.de/tag/tastatur beleuchtet/products#page=1:sort=relevant:tags=tastatur


----------



## Penny2912 (10. Februar 2013)

Hmm...Was haltet ihr von der Sidewinder X4?
Edit: Was könnt ihr über die Soundkarte der G510 sagen? Wie gut ist die verglichen mit einer anderen Soundkarte? Und was haltet ihr von oben genannter Tastatur?


----------

